# sparseimage



## bertrand.serullaz (9 Mai 2005)

j'ai exécuté une petite analyse de mon disque :
du -k / | grep -v /dev/fd/ | sort -rn
et je découvre un répertoire caché
/users/.bebert en plus de /users/bebert,   ( ok bebert c moi ..)
dans ce répertoire caché, je trouve :

drwxr-xr-x   4 bebert  bebert         136  9 Jan 19:36 .
drwxrwxr-t  10 root    admin          340  8 May 17:06 ..
drwxr-xr-x   7 bebert  bebert         238  8 May 17:06 Library
-rwxr--r--   1 bebert  bebert  6480351232  9 May 22:57 bebert.sparseimage 

c quoi ce sparse image ????


-------- suite ---------

apres une petite recherche celà semble etre une image sauvegarde, mais comment ca marche, peux t'on s'en passer, comment j'ai fait ca etc ... en gros si quelqu'un a un lien ..

-------- suite ----------

il semblerait qu'il y ait un lien avec le filevault

-------- suite ----------

exacte, j'ai supprimé filevault, de répertoire a disparue.  
J'avais pas conscience de ce point de détail trop pénalisant dans mon cas car je n'ai que 30 Giga....


----------

